# Hand Saws



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Wheeler, Madden & Clemson Back saw*

I purchase this saw in a pile of stuff. The goal was to restore it and use it. Here is how I did it.

This is how it started.


















I took it apart and covered it with rust remover. I haven't been able to find evaporust locally. I've tried Tractor supply and home depot, along with a few other spots. Here I used Rustoliem rust remover. It really doesn't work all that well. Once I use it up I won't buy it again.










Next was off to the wire wheel. I tried the fine wheel I typically use, but it wasn't working very well. I switched to the course which worked much better. After the rust was removed I switched back to the fine and did it again.










Once that was cleaned, I sanded using 220, 320, and 500 grit. I tried to not hit the teeth with the wheel or the sand paper.

I then gave it a coat of Fluid Film. (This stuff is great for preventing rust)










Next came the brass nuts. I wire wheeled them using the fine wheel, then buffed.




























The emblem took and extra step.










A small fine wire wheel and a light touch did the trick.



















Next for the handle. I had not noticed the crack before. It had to be fixed. Using a clamp I spread the crack. It wasn't cracked all the way through, and I didn't want to make it worse.










Rubbed some glue and forced it into the crack. Clamped it and set it off to the side. Back to the plane restoration for a while.










Once the glue was dry, I sanded the handles. I started with 120, then 180, 220, 320, 500. The I applied BLO with steel wool.

Put it back together and tested to see how bad it needed sharpening. Believe it or not, its still sharp. Its a user.



















Tomorrow it will get another coat of BLO.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Wheeler, Madden & Clemson Back saw*
> 
> I purchase this saw in a pile of stuff. The goal was to restore it and use it. Here is how I did it.
> 
> ...


Nice work. Love the look of the handle.

I was having trouble finding Evaporust locally also, so looked on Amazon. About $31/gallon, including shipping, cheapest I found on-line. While hunting it, I hit the Evaporust site. They say keep re-using it until it no longer works. I had been throwing it out after one use. That will make this gallon last a lot longer.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Wheeler, Madden & Clemson Back saw*
> 
> I purchase this saw in a pile of stuff. The goal was to restore it and use it. Here is how I did it.
> 
> ...


Great rescue.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*My Disston 70*

I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.





































Cleaning. It didn't take much.










So Cleaned up and sharpened, it came out pretty nice.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


"Pretty Nice"?! That's an understatement, it looks fabulous.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


Great job Don. Did you apply BLO with steel wool on the handle? How many coats did it take? How long did you leave it between coats? The finish looks great in the pictures and I love the grain of the wood.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kenn

Andy, I did apply the BLO with steel wool. What you see is 2 coats within a few hours. I typically like 3 or 4 coats with a few days in between. The an occasional coat depending on use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


Oh, man, what a great find! Turning green over here, wishing for a saw like that… Nice cleanup, enjoy!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Don.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


For the saw fans watching this thread….

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-WENTWORTHS-SAW-VISE-/170662486496?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bc46e1e0


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


So is now a bad time to mention I got the saw vise Wayne is referring to for $5 last week end?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


Even though I don't collect old tools I have to look at this and wonder. For the quality of a tool like this I wonder what the person that used it was like and what happened to them. You can be 99.99% certain this was more than someone just using a saw, this had to belong to a craftsman.
Now, fortunately it's found a home worthy of its being.
Great score and great refurb.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


How's she cutting?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


she cuts pretty nice RG. This was the first hand saw I've sharpened. I was pleasantly surprised.

Here is the Wentworth No. 8 saw vice.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


That is an awesome saw vise.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


I agree. I'm keeping my eyes out for one….


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


Wayne there are several in my area for about 15 bucks maybe they traded for all the good jack planes.


----------



## WoodworkGuy (Oct 1, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


Great find and nice rehab work on it. I love rooting through flea markets looking for those cost-efficient diamonds in the rough.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful restoration.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My Disston 70*
> 
> I hit a few flee markets today and I've been looking for a dovetail saw. On the way I stopped at a barn sale. Besides a box of misc plane irons for $5, I picked up this sweet little gem for $8. With my internet research it looks like a Disston 70. I plan to sharpen it, clean it up a bit and use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Barb. Its still my go to DT saw.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*E M Boynton rip restored*

So, this sad looking piece of machinery was in my chest of stuff. It was calling out my name in hopes of a new future. It was made by Eben Moody Boynton, Saw Manufacturer and Inventor - New York, N.Y. It seems he made saws in the mid 1800's to the early 1900's.



















Its broken handle concerned me and it was rusted pretty bad. The long ago repair was so imbedded. some of the wood screws refused to come out. Trying to make a strainght cut with a hack saw in wood, is always a challenge, but we had to give it a go. I needed to straight clean surfaces to glue a new lower handle piece. A cut with the hack saw and a hit or two on the disk sander and we were in business.










Even the teeth had a good coat of rust built up. It had a cool little nib though. It definitively has character.










First i needed to get the handle glued up. I knew I could never match the wood in the handle close enough to hide the repair, so why even try. I have a two tone mentality anyhow. I love the looks of mixed wood. Off to find a piece of light colored wood. The piece of hickory wasn't quite wide enough. The maple scrap fit the bill. I marked it out, cut it and with some sanding and fitting, glued it up for the night.










Next was the blade, Slap on the old derusting gunk and after working it in a little with the pretty blue brillo pad that comes with it,let it sit and work. The instruction say 10 minutes. Lets try an hour or so.










Now back to the handle. I little carving with the dremel tool got it close to the shape I think it was. Working the handle to shape gave me some time to think. I wondered how upset the owner was when this got broke. I wondered how he broke it. Maybe he dropped it from a second or third story building. I did that twice. Once with a brand new circular saw. Bent the guard all to crap. That was about 20 - 25 years ago. I still have that saw. You can still see remnants of the bend guard. It was never any good for finish cuts after that. The second time was a framing nailer. I had to have the case welded. I wondered if he swore like I did, or if he was a more gentle natured kind of guy. A little slower in his pace. I wondered if his fix was meant to be perminant, or if he intended to do what I did one day, but just never found the time.










Its starting to take shape. Sand, starting with 36 grit, right up through 500. I often think of the days when I had to worry about time when doing this kind of activity. What is the ROI (return on investment) when buying or fixing a tool. The ROI on this saw would be about 500 years, and .0001 percent. Man, I'm glad I'm not in it for the money! It would be a shame to pass this project by.










The thought of staining the handle with a darker stain crossed my mind, but I opted for the natural look. A coat of BLO (boiled linseed oil) and set it down. Wait, did that soak in already, lets give it another coat.

Back to the blade again. It took three coats of rust remover to get it all off. I then wire brushed the entire blade, including the teeth, knowing fully well It would need sharpening.










Its a rip saw, about 5 teeth per inch, so it was fairly easy to sharpen. Once sharpened, a quick coat of Fluid film and it was time to turn my attentions to the saw bolts. Wire brush and polish the brass. Nothing hard about that. But what about this one:










It had snapped during removal. My plan was to steel one from one of the other old saws, but of course, nothing matched. Plan b. What's plan B? OK, ordering one would be a pain, and shipping would cost more than the bolt. Lets go down to the local true value. Sure they are sure to have an 1860's saw bolt in brass.

How about we save the day. Lets drill and tap the head end, making a double nutted bolt. 8-32 seems to be close. Lets give it a try. A little prick punch action:










And drill and tap action, (i haven't drilled and tapped anything in a while).










Add a 8-32 bolt with the head cut off. Slightly peen'ed on the head side, and we're back in business.

A few more coats of BLO. The old wood was really soaking it up. I'll bet I added 4 or 5 more coats before i left the shop. A coat of wax on the blade, and a test run. I think I can call this project complete.




























I've already started to like this saw. I need a place to start hanging my restored saws. I have to rethink my wall space.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *E M Boynton rip restored*
> 
> So, this sad looking piece of machinery was in my chest of stuff. It was calling out my name in hopes of a new future. It was made by Eben Moody Boynton, Saw Manufacturer and Inventor - New York, N.Y. It seems he made saws in the mid 1800's to the early 1900's.
> 
> ...


One word: Sweet.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *E M Boynton rip restored*
> 
> So, this sad looking piece of machinery was in my chest of stuff. It was calling out my name in hopes of a new future. It was made by Eben Moody Boynton, Saw Manufacturer and Inventor - New York, N.Y. It seems he made saws in the mid 1800's to the early 1900's.
> 
> ...


gooooood job 
always great to see one of the nelected tool brought back to life 

how fast cut the saw compared to the new plastichandled universel cutting saws 
why I ask … becourse I just got meself a 5½ per inch rip … though it only need a light tuch
compared to yours  
Just need to get some new sawfiles before I can saw with it and the crosscut also a 5 per inch saw 
both 26 inch hand saws

take care
Dennis


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *E M Boynton rip restored*
> 
> So, this sad looking piece of machinery was in my chest of stuff. It was calling out my name in hopes of a new future. It was made by Eben Moody Boynton, Saw Manufacturer and Inventor - New York, N.Y. It seems he made saws in the mid 1800's to the early 1900's.
> 
> ...


I actually like the non-matching patch. It's like a piece of you added to the saw, rather than trying to hide the repair. I have a D8 thumbhole that is missing the bottom of the tote. I may do this myself…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *E M Boynton rip restored*
> 
> So, this sad looking piece of machinery was in my chest of stuff. It was calling out my name in hopes of a new future. It was made by Eben Moody Boynton, Saw Manufacturer and Inventor - New York, N.Y. It seems he made saws in the mid 1800's to the early 1900's.
> 
> ...


Nice job Don and a great blog. The handle fix is wonderful and the shape of the new piece fits right in with the rest of the handle. You obviously have a good eye for detail.

That was an ingenious solution to the snapped bolt too. I've read that you can silver solder them, but don't you think removing those split nuts is the scariest part of rehabbing an old saw? My heart is always in my mouth when I do it. I undo it very slowly and as soon as the nut starts to come tight, I back it off and approach it again going slightly further than I did before. I keep doing this until it turns freely. In effect is it like using the nut to recut the thread on the end of the bolt where it has been drawfiled after it was originally fitted. So far I haven't had one break on me, but I know it doesn't take much to snap one. The brass is so soft.

You've also given me hope. I have a really rusty tennon saw waiting for some love. I still don't know if it can be saved or whether its destined to become wall art, but I'm sure going to try after seeing how yours came out. I'm currently working on another tennon saw rehab and will blog about both saws once I'm done.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *E M Boynton rip restored*
> 
> So, this sad looking piece of machinery was in my chest of stuff. It was calling out my name in hopes of a new future. It was made by Eben Moody Boynton, Saw Manufacturer and Inventor - New York, N.Y. It seems he made saws in the mid 1800's to the early 1900's.
> 
> ...


Andy, I work rusted bolts the same way. Typically you want to start with a small tighten action, then loosen. Then turn a quarter turn more off than on. I really think this one was already broke. I never felt it give, but then brass is soft. Certainly give that tennon saw a whirl. I think a blade needs to be pitted really bad before its not useable. I don't think its like a planer blade, where a small nick really matters.

Dennis, I haven't used a lot of hand saws in my life. I've always been a power saw guy. Most of my experience is with a short tool box saws off the shelf. I was pretty surprised at the speed of the cut. I tested it on a scrap 2" piece of the elm I used for my bench top. I can see using this for a quick cut rather than pulling a power saw off the shelf, plugging it in or grabbing a battery etc.


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *E M Boynton rip restored*
> 
> So, this sad looking piece of machinery was in my chest of stuff. It was calling out my name in hopes of a new future. It was made by Eben Moody Boynton, Saw Manufacturer and Inventor - New York, N.Y. It seems he made saws in the mid 1800's to the early 1900's.
> 
> ...


Great restoration!! I really like your handle repair well done!! but i must say you do talk about the nib and i dont see it!! but it is easy to make a new one with a file!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *E M Boynton rip restored*
> 
> So, this sad looking piece of machinery was in my chest of stuff. It was calling out my name in hopes of a new future. It was made by Eben Moody Boynton, Saw Manufacturer and Inventor - New York, N.Y. It seems he made saws in the mid 1800's to the early 1900's.
> 
> ...


Apart from being heavily rusted Don, the plate is cracked between two of the holes. The handle is loose, etc. etc.

However I like a challenge, so I will see what I can do with it. Where there's a will, there's a way and all that.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *E M Boynton rip restored*
> 
> So, this sad looking piece of machinery was in my chest of stuff. It was calling out my name in hopes of a new future. It was made by Eben Moody Boynton, Saw Manufacturer and Inventor - New York, N.Y. It seems he made saws in the mid 1800's to the early 1900's.
> 
> ...


Ok Charles, I didn't know there was the additional little "bump" on the saw. I thought it was just the tapered section of the saw. We live - we learn.


----------



## PaulSellers (May 13, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *E M Boynton rip restored*
> 
> So, this sad looking piece of machinery was in my chest of stuff. It was calling out my name in hopes of a new future. It was made by Eben Moody Boynton, Saw Manufacturer and Inventor - New York, N.Y. It seems he made saws in the mid 1800's to the early 1900's.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Love it!
Paul


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Bow Saw build*

So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week. 
Additional finished pictures in the project.
Wood used was Ash for the frame and white oak for the rope tightener.



















So I started by cutting the 2 side pieces. I marked them out free hand and cut them on the band saw.










Next I cut the mortise. So forgive me I used the machine.










I used the radial arm saw to cut the tenon, and cleaned it up with the shoulder plane and chisel.




























I then took two 5/16 bolt over to the metal band saw. I cut the heads off. I drilled a 5/16 hole through a piece of scrap wood so I could cut the slot for the blade.



















I drilled the hole through the bolts for the blade pin. I cut a section of band saw blade and drilled the holes in it.



















Then its off to the make the handles. Off to the wood pile.










I cut 4" off the firewood stick for the 2 handles.










Off to the lathe. 2 cool points. I got to use a new live center I bought and the new tool rest I made.



















I then drilled and tapped the handles. I'm not sure if I will epoxy these in, or pin them.

Its now sitting on my bench with a coat of Danish Oil. Tomorrow, I hope to have a finish picture.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


Great steps through the process. It made me feel like I helped you with it. Very nice work. Makes me secretly want a lathe. :=)


----------



## venicewoodworker (Mar 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


Very nice…...I just bought 2 saw blades (24 in) to make a rip and crosscut saw. Now you inspired me to get out and complete them.
Will post later.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


great build Don, this one is on my list whenever I'll have the time for it. thanks for the reminder. some great ideas here.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


Very Cool !!! I will have to try this. Thanks for the great instructional.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


Well done. I plan to make one when I get back into the shop and the shop is in order.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


Great tutorial and a very nice saw.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


That sure looks migthy good!
What a fine saw you have made, you are becoming a real self made man now. 
What drill did you use to drill in the blade? I guess a HSS will just burn…
Beautiful chisel in the top left corner on the last photo.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


David, use a lathe once and you'll wonder why you didn't get one years ago.

Mads, thanks for the commnets. What you see in theat last photo is actually a vintage screw driver. I'm not sure why its there, left over from the previous project maybe, or a "sub" project working in tandem.

I've still got some writing to do, and a box from woodcraft just arrived. Sometimes working from home can be a problem. Just a few more paragraphs, then it maybe break (shop) time.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


Ahhhh! Merci.
Yes once a lathe always a lathe.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


Sweet!!!!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


Nice Saw, This is one on my to do list.

I like the idea for using the bolts as saw holders. And I think its awesome to use the branch for the handles. I have some branches from my oak tree I've bee saving that would work well.

How is that piece of band saw blade working out for you? It looks like a pretty aggressive pitch on the teeth.


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


Very Nice Don- another one for the 'To Do List' 
Cheers

John


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


I just Googled "how to make a bow saw" and guess what I found… a Don W thread on lumberjocks!

Does anyone know of any printable bow saw templets?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/extra/images/bowsaw/Gramercy_bows_full_8x14.pdf

Here ya go Emma.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/more/bowsawplans.html

Gramercy has kits as well. Great folks to deal with and I've found them also
to be helpful on the phone.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Bow Saw build*
> 
> So I've wanted to build a bow saw for a while. My goal was to get it completed this week.
> Additional finished pictures in the project.
> ...


Thanks waho6o9!

I found this video that's very informative. 
http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/how-to-make-a-bowsaw/


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Simonds Saw Restore*

Its a Simonds Hand saw. It looks like they stopped producing saws in 1926, so I just know its probably older than that. It was in pretty good shape, so it didn't take a lot of restoration.

I didn't do a great job documenting the processes but it went like this:
For the blade -
1. remove handle
2. soak in evapo-rust
3. hose off evapo-rust
4. wet sand with 600 grit and wd-40
5. Cover etch with painters tape to protect from wire brush
6. wire brush with fine wire wheel
7. a little more wet sanding with 600 grit and wd-40 to soften edge where tape was
8. Wipe down and oil.

Handle
1. sand. I started with 120 grit, ended with 500. Note the idea wasn't to get rid of all patinia, just clean it up a bit
2. BLO. 2 coats so far. I'll add a couple more.

Brass
Wire brush and hit with the felt wheel.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Simonds Saw Restore*
> 
> Its a Simonds Hand saw. It looks like they stopped producing saws in 1926, so I just know its probably older than that. It was in pretty good shape, so it didn't take a lot of restoration.
> 
> ...


Nice saw Don. You're getting quite a collection going there. Oh I forgot, you're not a collector are you?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Simonds Saw Restore*
> 
> Its a Simonds Hand saw. It looks like they stopped producing saws in 1926, so I just know its probably older than that. It was in pretty good shape, so it didn't take a lot of restoration.
> 
> ...


I just supply a sanctuary for wayward tools.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Simonds Saw Restore*
> 
> Its a Simonds Hand saw. It looks like they stopped producing saws in 1926, so I just know its probably older than that. It was in pretty good shape, so it didn't take a lot of restoration.
> 
> ...


Actually Don, that would make a great epitaph.

Here lies Don W, a sanctuary for wayward tools. LOL


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Simonds Saw Restore*
> 
> Its a Simonds Hand saw. It looks like they stopped producing saws in 1926, so I just know its probably older than that. It was in pretty good shape, so it didn't take a lot of restoration.
> 
> ...


Andy I've only been married once, so the death till you part role has already been filled. But maybe I should choose my favorite and have it buried with me. I better get out and buy another tool just in case.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Simonds Saw Restore*
> 
> Its a Simonds Hand saw. It looks like they stopped producing saws in 1926, so I just know its probably older than that. It was in pretty good shape, so it didn't take a lot of restoration.
> 
> ...


Beautiful saw.
Yes it sure is sweet on that wall.
(And reminds me I still have a saw restore and a sharpening wise to do, before I can get going on the sharpening).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## bedrockandsawman24 (May 7, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Simonds Saw Restore*
> 
> Its a Simonds Hand saw. It looks like they stopped producing saws in 1926, so I just know its probably older than that. It was in pretty good shape, so it didn't take a lot of restoration.
> 
> ...


Wow nice job on the restore! How much are you asking on this saw?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Simonds Saw Restore*
> 
> Its a Simonds Hand saw. It looks like they stopped producing saws in 1926, so I just know its probably older than that. It was in pretty good shape, so it didn't take a lot of restoration.
> 
> ...


haven't really thought about selling them yet.


----------



## bedrockandsawman24 (May 7, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Simonds Saw Restore*
> 
> Its a Simonds Hand saw. It looks like they stopped producing saws in 1926, so I just know its probably older than that. It was in pretty good shape, so it didn't take a lot of restoration.
> 
> ...


Well if you decide you would like to I love Simonds. Also if anyone knows, where do I post if I'm looking for certain types of tools? And thanks everyone for welcoming me here!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Simonds Saw Restore*
> 
> Its a Simonds Hand saw. It looks like they stopped producing saws in 1926, so I just know its probably older than that. It was in pretty good shape, so it didn't take a lot of restoration.
> 
> ...


For saws join the conversation over here, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27984
For planes , try here, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26023


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Hand Saw restore references.*

NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.

My Saws, using collecting, cleaning and buying thread
And Andy's Saw Talk

*A MUST SEE* Andy's Sharpening Western Saws - Full Length Instructional Video

*Other Reference Sites*
http://www.cianperez.com/Wood/WoodDocs/WoodHowTo/INDEXHowTo.htm

*lumberjocks blogs*
mochoa - New Handle for and Old Saw
Mads has an excellent series.

*General Info*
thesawblog.com
http://norsewoodsmith.com/content/specialty-saws-and-taper-grinding
thesawblog.com

*Sharpening*
www.vintagesaws.com/library/primer/sharp.html
www3.telus.net/BrentBeach/sawjig/
www.getwoodworking.com
http://www.getwoodworking.com/news/article.asp?a=783

*Handle Templates*
http://www.tgiag.com/saw-handle-scans.html
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/prodimg/gt/pdf/GT-DKITXX_INST.pdf

*Locating bolt holes in replacement saw handles*
http://www.blackburntools.com/blog/locating-bolt-holes-in-replacement-saw-handles/

*Cutting new teeth*
http://norsewoodsmith.com/node/76
http://paulsellers.com/2011/12/saw/

*Restoring*
www.wkfinetools.com/
Straightening Bent Handsaw Blades at wkfinetools
http://home.grics.net/~weir/saw_restoration.html
Includes cutting new teeth.
Rusty Gold: How to Pick a Great Vintage Handsaw

*Buying and other info*
www.disstonianinstitute.com
www.vintagesaws.com/
www.sydnassloot.com/tools.htm#saws
toolsforworkingwood

*Kits*
http://www.bontzsawworks.net/

*Saw Making*
http://norsewoodsmith.com/content/backsaw-project
http://www.backsaw.net/SawHandles101.pdf
http://www.wenzloffandsons.com/pdf_docs/kit_instructions-back-saw-Full_Kit2.pdf

*Parts for sale*
Wenzloff & Sons
Tools for woodworking parts and kits

http://www.tgiag.com/sawplate.html

*Saw Nuts*
http://blackburntools.com/new-tools/new-saws-and-related/saw-bolts/index.html
http://www.badaxetoolworks.com/bad-axe-fasteners.html

*Polishing Brass*
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/396416
Brass Darkening Solution

*Straightening a saw.*
This is what a sawmaker's anvil looks like.









A blog entry written by Stephen Shepherd in his Full Chisel blog.
How to Straighten Bent Saw Blades
Straightening Bent Hand Saw Blades
http://woodcentral.com/articles/handtools/articles_866.shtml

*saw handles templates and saw tooth stuff*
http://www.galoototron.com/plans-and-guides/
http://www.wenzloffandsons.com/faq/36-saw-kit-tech/71-saw-patterns.html


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


thank´s Don 
just favorited it just in case my brain don´t remember it 

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


Thank you.
Reminds me of my saws waiting for attention…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


Sharpening
www.vintagesaws.com/library/primer/sharp.html

This domain has expired.  Bummer


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


For those watching, I've updated this with http://www3.telus.net/BrentBeach/sawjig/index.html . Very interesting and I plan to try the jig in this site.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don, I really needed this tutorial. I'm going to attempt a sharpening soon.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


Great index Don, I see my blog up there. Thanks!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


dan can you add this to your list Matt will be writing several more articles and his deserve to be read he is a wealth of knowlege when it comes to saws http://thisoldworkshop.com/index.php/info-articles/121-matt-vintagesaw


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


You bet Lance.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


See at the bottom of the page :

saw handles templates and saw tooth stuff

http://www.galoototron.com/plans-and-guides/


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


thanks Sylvain, its been added


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. I'm a green woodworker, and my Dad recently unearthed a couple of Disstons and a saw vice I'd love to restore. This is a great and very helpful collection of info.


----------



## Crackerjak (Jul 14, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


I am looking for D style saw handle template for two crosscut saws. One saw has two nuts and the other has three nuts. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


I read your blog with interest, but I just didn't see any reference to the condition of the steel. It is my understanding that saws use a spring temper steel. I have seen some saws where the temper was all but gone. I would hold a saw vertically and "thump" the steel with a knuckle of my finger. If it has a bell like sound, its ok, but if the steel sounds like a lead thunk, the temper is gone and no longer good as a saw. Can you comment on this?

Also I have seen saws where the steel is not just rusted, but pitted. A saw in that condition cannot be brought back to a mirror like finish. Saws that fall into either condition; can anything be done to restore it, or is it destined for the scrap heap?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


MrRon, you should ask that question over here, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27984 and I'm sure Andy and/or Joe or one of the other real experts will have an opinion.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all of the info Don.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all these references in one place, Don. I've avoided buying used, but this guidance should cure me of that!


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting all the info in one spot….much appreciated….


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


Thanks DW


----------



## EricTwice (Dec 9, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


I used to take my father to tool auctions, and invariably he would come back with a group of hand saws each time. I always asked him why, you have a big pile already? his answer; "But I got them for cheep"

Now, somewhere in my piles of tools that will go into my soon to be shop I have a huge bin of old hand saws. I can clean, sharpen and set them, but I was wondering if some of the steel could be salvaged and cut into scrapers. it is a "big" pile (more than 30) and I'm sure there will be ones that are not important, or not good enough condition to rework.

just floating an idea


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


Eric, the steel in saw plates makes great card scrapers. I wouldn't be at all concerned about cutting up a couple of the lesser quality or damaged plates for use as scrapers. You should post pictures of the nicer ones on the saw thread. I'm sure we'd all enjoy seeing them.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Hand Saw restore references.*
> 
> NOTE: I edit this and add sites from time to time. Also note I am not associated with any of these in any way. Also, just because its listed, Its not a referral, some I've used, some I have not. Use it as if you found it on your own.
> 
> ...


@EricTwice

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/04/09/making-a-scraper-out-of-a-saw-plate/


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*

I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.




























Once i got it home my intend was to just clean it up good and use it. I do remember walking to the shop one evening after work thinking, "maybe I'll clean up the miter saw", but I don't know when it became a complete restore. I know I never intended it to be that way. I know at one point every piece was separated. They were cleaned, polished, honed and/or repainted.

I had to do a quite of bit of honing and polishing to get the cylinders to work right. The tooling marks were pretty prominent, leaving me to believe this hasn't been used very much at all.



















I even managed to peel the label off and glue it back on as it was before. I've gotten them off by heating them with a heat gun before, but this one just peeled right off.

The saw is a Disston-Porter Miter saw. I don't believe its ever been re-sharpened and its still pretty sharp. I am going to use it a little to see if its ready for sharpening or if its ok as is. Its has a 24" blade being about 28" overall.




























One more hand tool to add to the collection.


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


Another beautiful restoration for sure Don well done!!!!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


Don, you've outdone yourself with this one. Incredible job. I'm sure you'll enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


I never really cared about a vintage miter box until just now. NOW, I've just got to have one.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


Great rebuild. Makes me reconsider a miter box I saw over west of my place. Hope this one works as well as it looks.


----------



## brianl (Dec 18, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


Nice restoration! I'm now very envious.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


Don, a beautiful miter saw beautifully restored.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


Don, I have the same exact mitre box. I had the saw resharpened by someone experienced and now it cuts wood like knife through butter. I use it all the time. Seeing yours makes me want to do a full restore on mine. All I did was clean mine up. Here are a couple pictures of mine in use as I cut through a small block of oak. Very accurate and clean cut.

Also, I have the instructions manual for the mitre box in PDF format. If you would like a copy I can email it to you. It explains all the parts and how to adjust the stops and such. I got it online but I cant remember the site otherwise I would just post a link. Easy enough to just email you a copy if you want.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


I have the Langdon All-Steel mitre, and it's a great tool. I've played around with the depth stops and cut tenons with the saw pretty effectively. Pretty cool. And I have the manual too; a needed resource, IMHO.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


The Langdon miter box is on my list of things to acquire. I have yet to be able to snag one on Ebay. Your restoration turned out great.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


Dan, that's funny we have the same one. We have to many tools the same.

I found the manuals online as well.

Here is the manuals for anybody else looking.
http://www.wkfinetools.com/hUS-borTools/MillersFalls/pubs/mf-MiterBoxes/MF-LangdonMBox-ne.pdf

http://www.vanvleet.net/MFMiterManual.pdf


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


Smitty, I agree the manual is a needed resource, especially for someone like me who took the thing apart to clean it and had no clue how to put it back together!

Also, I had no idea that mine had a holding piece to cut crown moldings. I would have never known what that gizmo was there for had I not seen the manual. I'll probably never cut crown moldings but I am glad I have the right tool for the job.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


Dan, that's funny re: putting it back together! LOL

And yeah, knowing that it could 'hold' crown molding with those side pieces wasn't anything I would have figured out for sure. Mine is missing the length gauge 'rod', No. 14557. According to the manual, I can buy a replacement for .30 - anyone know how to reach Millers Falls Customer Support?


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


Don, what kind/color paint did you use for the body? It looks like the blue Delta uses. After seeing this post I am now thinking of going and giving my box a full restore…

I also recently picked up an old Stanley miter box w Disston saw that I found at Goodwill for like 8 dollars. Like the MF its mostly cast iron and looks very well made. I haven't got a chance to do much cleaning to it yet but I am interested how the two compare.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


I got lucky with mine as it had all the original parts. I actually have used the length gauge rod a few times so its kind of handy to have. If yours is the same rod that mine takes you could probably figure out a way to make your own. The rod on mine is just an L shaped rod. I imagine you could use an old Allen Wrench if it fit or buy a small piece steel the right size and bend it yourself.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


Dan, I just used rustoleum paint. I actually had both colors and they just happened to match. Most of the tool grays are pretty close anyhow.

Smitty, I agree with Dan, take the rod holder to a hardware stor and buy a stell rod that fits it, just heat it and bend it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


And that's exactly what I intend to do when the saw finds a more permanent 'station' in the shop.

Did well at the local antique mall some months back to find a Stanley SW #346 mitre box in great condition for $25. Also had a saw on hand (albeit a Craftman model) that fits it just right. The differences between the two are interesting. At some point I'll have to admit there's not room for two, but until then…


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


Don, I have always considered it blue but others have said its grey. What is the color of the rustoleum paint you used? Just grey or? I would like to pick up a can.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


paint cans say
Gloss dark gray
gloss regal red.

I think the original red had a more "orange" tint to it, but I'm not sure. Wire brushing it off showed a little more orange, but that may have been a primer to.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


Wauuu, that is wonderful.
I always loved these, but the new versions are so crappy.
You have done a exelent job on that one - way to go.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## VBJames (Mar 16, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


Don, I just found a purchased a 74c miter box with a Disston-Porter saw. My new saw isn't in as good a shape as yours, but I want to get it working. My box is showing some wear, but the owner cared about the saw enough to have built a very nice wooden guard for the blade. The blade is still very sharp, and didn't see any broken teeth.

Thanks for your blog on this, enjoyed reading about your restoration.


----------



## olddutchman1 (Oct 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


I have two miter boxes! The one I really like is Miller Falls, I believe! There is no number, or identification on the saw. I got it from an old Uncle, and I know that He wasn't very particular. I have not tried to do anything to it. On of His Son-in-laws was very particular, and He told Me about it. I automatically figured that it was borrowed from My Father, before He died in 1973! I forgot about it at that time, and when My Uncle died, I went to His house, and asked if I could have it! My Family was in carpentry, and boat building. The saw I thought it was actually was one that My Grandfather bought. Some ware, The good saw that was My Grandfather's was replaced with an older more abused saw! One nice feature is the saw is an extra long saw that had a special grind on it! Thanks for showing Yours, If They, (the saws) could talk, They could reveille a lot about the history that they have been through!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


thanks guys. I somehow missed these last few responses. I must have been dozing.


----------



## PTT (Mar 22, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


I have a MIllers Falls 74, that is new, in original manufacturers box/packaging. It has been in my possession since being received from factory. The box has not been opened. I will open box and take photos if anyone is interested.


----------



## trophyjoe (Mar 31, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Millers Falls 74c Miter Box*
> 
> I've wanted a miter box for a while, and had my heart set on a Millers Falls. I've looked at a few Stanley's, but passed mainly due to price. While at an antique shop a short while ago I found this. Its a Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box model 74C.
> 
> ...


I just found one. Really lucky find. Haven't even taken inventory yet, but it looks like everything is there.

The link above for the manual is dead. However, it's on the Wayback Machine:

https://web.archive.org/

Just paste this into the box:
http://www.wkfinetools.com/hUS-borTools/MillersFalls/pubs/mf-MiterBoxes/MF-LangdonMBox-ne.pdf


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*A couple more restores*

This is a Warranted Superior 26" 4 tpi Rip.

All are basic restores. Soak in evapo-rust. Wire-brush, sand and polish. All handles were sanded down to 500 grit and given a few coats of BLO. I have sharpened to 2 back saws. The rip saw will get sharpened once I get a few new files.










This saw has some minor pitting on the blade. I cleaned it up and wire brushed it. I decided not to sand any further. The character is fine for my shop.










I have a few more to do, so I made a soaking tray. I have one similar for hand planes, but it is to narrow for the bigger saws.














































I replaced the missing screw off another parts saw. I'm not sure what would have caused this rust line. The saw is perfectly straight, so it wasn't bent. It shouldn't effect the use, and I didn't want to sand enought to get it out. 
....................................

Distton 16" backsaw.

--------------






















































A small unmarked back saw. 12"














































Thanks for looking.


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A couple more restores*
> 
> This is a Warranted Superior 26" 4 tpi Rip.
> 
> ...


Nice work Don, ready for another lifetime of cutting!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A couple more restores*
> 
> This is a Warranted Superior 26" 4 tpi Rip.
> 
> ...


Oh, wow, are these nice! I'm now officially embarrassed by the condition of the saws in my till. Someday, I'll apply what I've learned looking at restores like these and do them justice. I will. But in the meantime, looking is great fun. Congrats and well done, Don.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A couple more restores*
> 
> This is a Warranted Superior 26" 4 tpi Rip.
> 
> ...


awesome, I have a couple that I got off ebay, and have been trying to do the same thing, I will have to ask a couple questions when I get around to it. Thanks for posting


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A couple more restores*
> 
> This is a Warranted Superior 26" 4 tpi Rip.
> 
> ...


Very nice work! I just picked up a lot of about 5 old saws today so seeing this has me even more excited to clean mine up… I need to make a large container like you did to soak them in the ER though.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A couple more restores*
> 
> This is a Warranted Superior 26" 4 tpi Rip.
> 
> ...


I soaked the RIP in evapo-rust. When I took it out I went outside and washed it off with the hose. At that point I could make out some markings that I thought was an etch. I thought it said something like "Blue Boy" Warranted Superior". I didn't think anything about it, assuming I would be able to read it better once I wiped it off. The problem is it wiped off with the water. I wish I had payed more attention to what it said. I googled "Blue Boy" Warranted Superior but didn't get any hits.

Andrew, feel free to ask anything, Also, check out Andy's blogs. His information is extremley helpful. Dan (post above) has some good ones as well.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A couple more restores*
> 
> This is a Warranted Superior 26" 4 tpi Rip.
> 
> ...


Nice work Don! I love that 16" Disston. In fact, I like them all. Great photos too, they look great against the weathered wood. I wonder if that rust mark was caused by a chisel left resting on the saw for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A couple more restores*
> 
> This is a Warranted Superior 26" 4 tpi Rip.
> 
> ...


Well done Don. They look great.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A couple more restores*
> 
> This is a Warranted Superior 26" 4 tpi Rip.
> 
> ...


Thanks for helping me drool on a break.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A couple more restores*
> 
> This is a Warranted Superior 26" 4 tpi Rip.
> 
> ...


Excellent work Don.

I love the pictures, especially your use of liberal light so that we can see and appreciate the steel shine and wood glow. That 16" Disston is a stunning addition to your saw nest. That size would qualify it for a sash saw I believe…or is the sash a 14 incher? Anyway, having a pair of those, one filed rip, one XC would be a dream. How well does it cut.

I use Evaporust too, but had a nasty surprise when it peeled the original paint clean off a small eggbeater main gear. In your experience, will Evaporust take off the etching on the panel saw I have soaking as I write this?

Andy, you've successfully saved the etchings on your restorations using your methods. Have you blogged/posted about what you do around the etchings?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A couple more restores*
> 
> This is a Warranted Superior 26" 4 tpi Rip.
> 
> ...


No I haven't yet Brad. It would depend on how feint the etch was and whether I thought it was worth saving. The only hand saws I have sanded with etches were the two Disston D8s I did. I didn't blog about those though. All I did was sand them gently with a block starting at P180 and working up throught the grits.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A couple more restores*
> 
> This is a Warranted Superior 26" 4 tpi Rip.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Job Don.

Between you and Andy, i bet demand in the used saw market is skyrocketing. You guys are really inspiring.

Thank you for taking the time to teach as you go.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A couple more restores*
> 
> This is a Warranted Superior 26" 4 tpi Rip.
> 
> ...


Great restore. When you get all these done where are you going to store them?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A couple more restores*
> 
> This is a Warranted Superior 26" 4 tpi Rip.
> 
> ...


probably here


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A couple more restores*
> 
> This is a Warranted Superior 26" 4 tpi Rip.
> 
> ...


Hi Don,
They looks awsome!
I love that you got so much life in those handles.
And that you made the blades still look alive.
Super sweet!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*S. Biggin & Sons Backsaw Restore*

So here is the before of the S. Biggin & Sons - Sheffield Backsaw I picked up for next to nothing. So far all I can find is its From 1852 to 1856.



















So it took some handle work.










I didn't try to match the old and new. I didn't have any apple, and I kind of like the "I've been fixed better than new" look anyhow.










And after some soaking in evapo-rust, sanding and more sanding, some wire brushing and some polishing it came out like this.





































I sharpened it, but its still got a little walk, so I needed to work that out. Its good now.

Its got a 5" depth of cut, 18" plate length


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *S. Biggin & Sons Backsaw Restore*
> 
> So here is the before of the S. Biggin & Sons - Sheffield Backsaw I picked up for next to nothing. So far all I can find is its From 1852 to 1856.
> 
> ...


@Don W-If you didn't find your split nut driver, how'd the razor blade trick work for you?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *S. Biggin & Sons Backsaw Restore*
> 
> So here is the before of the S. Biggin & Sons - Sheffield Backsaw I picked up for next to nothing. So far all I can find is its From 1852 to 1856.
> 
> ...


It worked *Don*. The only issue was I stuffed it in a piece of poplar, so it continued to sink in. It still finished the job though.


----------



## GMatheson (Apr 9, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *S. Biggin & Sons Backsaw Restore*
> 
> So here is the before of the S. Biggin & Sons - Sheffield Backsaw I picked up for next to nothing. So far all I can find is its From 1852 to 1856.
> 
> ...


Nice save Don. Your Biggin looks bigger than mine and I'm jealous of your medallion. Very nice saw.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *S. Biggin & Sons Backsaw Restore*
> 
> So here is the before of the S. Biggin & Sons - Sheffield Backsaw I picked up for next to nothing. So far all I can find is its From 1852 to 1856.
> 
> ...


Sweet saw, Don! I like the finished tote quite a bit. The stark contrast in woods is very intriguing.

Good luck with the sharpening!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *S. Biggin & Sons Backsaw Restore*
> 
> So here is the before of the S. Biggin & Sons - Sheffield Backsaw I picked up for next to nothing. So far all I can find is its From 1852 to 1856.
> 
> ...


Very nice work (once I found the e-mail that had the actual blog in it lol). Nice work on the tote repair


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *S. Biggin & Sons Backsaw Restore*
> 
> So here is the before of the S. Biggin & Sons - Sheffield Backsaw I picked up for next to nothing. So far all I can find is its From 1852 to 1856.
> 
> ...


Thanks ….. Sorry for the multiple link emails, I wasn't aware the failed attempts to post were issuing email, but not posting the project, then about an hour later they all showed up.

Added to OP but Its got a 5" depth of cut, 18" plate length


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *S. Biggin & Sons Backsaw Restore*
> 
> So here is the before of the S. Biggin & Sons - Sheffield Backsaw I picked up for next to nothing. So far all I can find is its From 1852 to 1856.
> 
> ...


Nicely done Don.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *S. Biggin & Sons Backsaw Restore*
> 
> So here is the before of the S. Biggin & Sons - Sheffield Backsaw I picked up for next to nothing. So far all I can find is its From 1852 to 1856.
> 
> ...


As always Don, excellent job, you know your getting boring, LOL, everything you touch turns to gold. You really do have that God given talent that we all envy you; (Well I do), now that I buttered you up enough, I have a quick question.

I have some old hand saws, some bought, some given to me, some I paid for but still stold them. My question is besides eletrolisis, (probably not spelled right) what is the fastest, cheapest and easiest way to get the rust off the blades of the saws? The handles I have no problem with.

Thanks, and the compliments are real.
Mark


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *S. Biggin & Sons Backsaw Restore*
> 
> So here is the before of the S. Biggin & Sons - Sheffield Backsaw I picked up for next to nothing. So far all I can find is its From 1852 to 1856.
> 
> ...


*Mark*, thanks for the compliments,

The quickest cheapest way I would think is a course wire wheel. Get one for a motor, RAS, angle grinder, drill, whatever you have. I've worn out many. As for a solution, other than electroylosis, I've got some cytric acid on its way to try out. I'll let you know how it works out, but many guys swear by it.


----------

